# Work visa for Australian and New Zealand in SA



## lozzie27 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone knows about or has had to go through the visa process for getting a South African work visa. My boyfriend (New Zealand citizen but living in Australia) is a qualified plumber and has been offered a plumbing job, we have researched and heard the process is quite long as they would rather have SA citizens be given the jobs. I grew up in Zimbabwe and now live in Australia and we have been looking at coming to do either some volunteer work or other work for a bit of an experience. Are the chances good for getting work visas if you have the qualifications and the employer is able to give the visa section guarantee of the work? It would only be for a few months.

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If your boyfriend (life partner) has been offered a job in SA, he can apply for a General Work Permit and once received, you can apply for an Accompanying Life Partner Permit. That's one way of entering South Africa for the term of his contract.

Exactly how long are you both looking at staying in SA?


----------



## lozzie27 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh ok so he would apply for the general work permit first and then once that is approved i would apply for the next one, how long does the process take? we live in Brisbane and the nearest SA consulate/embassy is Canberra

we aren't too sure on the details just yet but it would be roughly 4 months i think, we were just told that the process is quite hard as the employer has to prove why a South African cannot be hired for the job or show that they have advertised for South Africans to have the job.

do you think that there is a good chance of getting the visas through this way?

thanks so much for your reply


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, the process is longer and harder. I don't see another way for you both to get into South Africa, though.


----------

